# Help! Squirrels are trying to get into my rabbit hutches!



## Bville (Nov 24, 2014)

I have three outdoor rabbits and I think they have very secure hutches but lately squirrels have been trying to get into them. I have screens over the doors that they have been ripping holes in. The doors themselves have sturdy cage wire so even if the squirrels poke a hole in the screen, they can't get to the rabbits because of the wire, but I would prefer if they just left the hutches alone. I imagine they are trying to get at the pellets. 

My mom always complains about squirrels getting at her bird feeders and I have been pretty unsympathetic up until now. She uses a zapper, but I can't do anything like that and risk hurting the rabbits in the process. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ams1786 (Nov 24, 2014)

Unfortunately any rabbit kept outside is going to be bothered by other animals. Squirrels are little beasts and they'll eat through just about anything to get inside.

I'd strongly suggest you bring your rabbits inside. Outdoor rabbits have half the average lifespan of indoor rabbits and if squirrels are bothering you can bet there are other animals around too - dogs, foxes, cats, raccoons. All of these animals can be very clever when it comes to getting into cages. And squirrels can be aggressive and carry disease. Just something to think about, as it's really the only way to avoid these sorts of issues.


----------



## majorv (Nov 24, 2014)

Interesting...we have plenty of squirrels in our neighborhood and we have no problem with them around our cages. It may be there's a shortage of food for them around you and that's why they're bothering you. Not sure what you feed squirrels, but have you tried putting feeders out for them with whatever they eat? Maybe then they won't try to get into your cages.


----------



## Bville (Nov 24, 2014)

ams1786 said:


> Unfortunately any rabbit kept outside is going to be bothered by other animals. Squirrels are little beasts and they'll eat through just about anything to get inside.
> 
> I'd strongly suggest you bring your rabbits inside. Outdoor rabbits have half the average lifespan of indoor rabbits and if squirrels are bothering you can bet there are other animals around too - dogs, foxes, cats, raccoons. All of these animals can be very clever when it comes to getting into cages. And squirrels can be aggressive and carry disease. Just something to think about, as it's really the only way to avoid these sorts of issues.



Well, I can't bring them inside so I'll have to figure out something else. We have foxes but they haven't bothered the rabbits so far and I've had them out there over a year. The hutches are up on our deck and they are tall - over 3 feet off the ground. Those darn squirrels climb up the hutches like they are trees though!


----------



## Bville (Nov 24, 2014)

majorv said:


> Interesting...we have plenty of squirrels in our neighborhood and we have no problem with them around our cages. It may be there's a shortage of food for them around you and that's why they're bothering you. Not sure what you feed squirrels, but have you tried putting feeders out for them with whatever they eat? Maybe then they won't try to get into your cages.


It has been a little over a year since we set up the hutches on the deck and so far this is the only time we've had trouble with any animals. The squirrels were eating some corn from some stalks I had on my front porch posts as decoration for halloween/fall, but they stopped about halfway so I thought maybe the corn was bad. I really can't afford to feed the squirrels. I've got a live animal trap and am thinking of doing a catch and release to some other neighborhood. Maybe these squirrels are just a couple of hooligans and need a time out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2014)

I usually over-engineer things to keep predator and pest at bay, so either block them or relocate them.


----------



## majorv (Nov 25, 2014)

Bville said:


> It has been a little over a year since we set up the hutches on the deck and so far this is the only time we've had trouble with any animals. The squirrels were eating some corn from some stalks I had on my front porch posts as decoration for halloween/fall, but they stopped about halfway so I thought maybe the corn was bad. I really can't afford to feed the squirrels. I've got a live animal trap and am thinking of doing a catch and release to some other neighborhood. Maybe these squirrels are just a couple of hooligans and need a time out.


 
LOL, good luck! I hope it works.


----------



## Bville (Nov 26, 2014)

No sign of any squirrels today. I'm wondering if a hawk or fox took care of my problem for me??? :wink


----------

